# 1970 Plymouth Barracuda Racer



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

After several AMT and Moebius Kits, this is the first Revell model I have built. Must confess that the accuracy and details were better than what I was used to so far. Anyway, I intended to turn this AAR `Cuda into a real racer and tried some new things out. The base color is Aero Color Airbrush acrylic covered with 2 layers of crystal clear by AK. Next I applied the black stripe (bare metal black) and the chrome bare metal. After that I sprayed 2 more layers of crystal clear over the bare metal. The result is stunning: The bare metal is unremovable! I can grab the body in any way and no foil edges will peal off again. I can highly recommend this technique to you. And, the shine still remains.

For the racer looks I beefed up the hood with a bigger intake and added spoilers to the front and the back, all made of 0,5 and 1mm styrene. The sidepipes are homemade out of styrene tubes, wrapped with thin aluminum grid. This grid material I also used for the front grill. 





































The Engine is not the kit version. I had enough parts on hand to build a hemi. The air filters are styrene tube material wrapped with a fine mesh. For this engine I employed a new technique for the pulleys. I cut the wheels out of sheet and tube styrene and stack them to resemble the real thing. Fortunately I found a 1mm rubber mat at my crafts store, from which I cut the the belt. 



















The interior is designed for racing too. The rear seats gave way to a rollbar (4mm styrene). The buckets are fitted with 4-point racing belts.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome detailing! A nice body color as well. 🤙


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

that's a pretty wild build. nice job


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*One absolutely "SWEET" looking Cuda"... Love the color and your detail is amazing...
Fantastic job!!!*


----------

